# Jovic alla Fiorentina, è fatta



## Tifo'o (23 Giugno 2022)

Come riporta TMW, è fatta per Jovic alla Fiorentina che si chiuderà nelle prossime 48 ore. Si tratta di prestito, lo stipendio di 5 mln sarà pagato per metà dal Real Madrid.


----------



## kYMERA (23 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta TMW, è fatta per Jovic alla Fiorentina che si chiuderà nelle prossime 48 ore. Si tratta di prestito, lo stipendio di 5 mln sarà pagato per metà dal Real Madrid.


Pazzesco.


----------



## ILMAGO (23 Giugno 2022)

Colpo clamoroso per la Fiorentina.

E se ci aggiungiamo Ederson all’Atalanta e Lukaku all’Inter direi che è un mercato (degli altri) partito scoppiettante nelle posizioni di vertice.


----------



## SoloMVB (23 Giugno 2022)

Anche la florentia viola si muove,e abbiamo detto tutto.


----------



## Maravich49 (23 Giugno 2022)

In Italia può far molto bene, ragazzo con alto potenziale.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Giugno 2022)

Qualsiasi squadra si rinforza tranne l'_AC C'è tempo_


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta TMW, è fatta per Jovic alla Fiorentina che si chiuderà nelle prossime 48 ore. Si tratta di prestito, lo stipendio di 5 mln sarà pagato per metà dal Real Madrid.


Con Commisso non stavamo con le pezze al culo come con questi fondi speculativi.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (23 Giugno 2022)

L’ultima stagione decente di questo è datata 2019 quando giocava in Germania.
Poi solo flop.

ma mi tocca leggere di acquisto pazzesco.
Realtà parallela


----------



## Zenos (23 Giugno 2022)

Assurdo. Ma c'è davvero qualcuno che difende ancora sti 4 cialtroni che abbiamo?


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Con Commisso non stavamo con le pezze al culo come con questi fondi speculativi.


Certo. Con Commisso Leao e Theo giocherebbero nella Juve da un pezzo.

Ora va tutto bene ma invidiare pure Rocco va oltre il ridicolo onestamente. 

A Firenze lo brucerebbero il piazza come Savonarola.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Certo. Con Commisso Leao e Theo giocherebbero nella Juve da un pezzo.
> 
> Ora va tutto bene ma invidiare pure Rocco va oltre il ridicolo onestamente.
> 
> A Firenze lo brucerebbero il piazza come Savonarola.


Ma che razza di discorsi fai? Ma il fatturato del Milan che ci azzecca con la Fiorentina?!


----------



## sacchino (23 Giugno 2022)

Il Milan non prenderà mai un prestito secco per un anno, questo vuol dire che il giocatore è all'ultima spiaggia.


----------



## livestrong (23 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma che razza di discorsi fai? Ma il fatturato del Milan che ci azzecca con la Fiorentina?!


Peraltro c'è poco da fare se la Juve fa pressione sui vari chiesa e vlahovic, è chiaro che alla Fiorentina non ci rimangono mai giocatori simili. Comunque leao entro un paio d'anni al massimo non sarà più qua sicuramente, per cui è anche inutile ritenerci troppo superiori


----------



## ibracadabra9 (23 Giugno 2022)

Invidiare la Fiorentina perché ha preso Jovic anche no.

Un po’ di dignità


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma che razza di discorsi fai? Ma il fatturato del Milan che ci azzecca con la Fiorentina?!


Dammi retta, se vuoi ti faccio parlare coi miei amici fiorentini...
Prova a dirgli che invidi Rocco poi vediamo che ti rispondono.
Davvero ragazzi. Siete talmente accecati dalla situazione che non vi rendete conto di cosa dite.

Ha venduto Vlahovic per 90 milioni per rimpiazzarlo con Cabral a 12, Piatek in prestito gratuito e ora Jovic in prestito gratuito. 

Non so se tu sai dove siano finiti quei 90 milioni... ah ecco perché se lo chiedono pure i tifosi della Fiorentina. Di sicuro non sono finiti per riscattare Torreira, l'unico giocatore decente che erano riusciti a portare in due anni...


----------



## livestrong (23 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Dammi retta, se vuoi ti faccio parlare coi miei amici fiorentini...
> Prova a dirgli che invidi Rocco poi vediamo che ti rispondono.
> Davvero ragazzi. Siete talmente accecati dalla situazione che non vi rendete conto di cosa dite.
> 
> ...


La fiorentina è tornata in Europa dopo anni. A giudicare dai discorsi che vengono fatti qui sopra, i risultati sul campo hanno parlato


----------



## gabri65 (23 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Con Commisso non stavamo con le pezze al culo come con questi fondi speculativi.



Sempre pensato.

Ma detto a bassa voce o non detto per niente, perché vedevo che era reputato come un pezzente incompetente. Devo essere onesto, non ho portato avanti l'idea come in altri casi, avevo un po' di vergogna di passare da idiota.

C'era Elliott il gigante buono, ma che vuole questo bandito ex-itagliano dall'occhei facile.

Ma forse adesso comincia a essere un po' più credibile come ipotesi.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Giugno 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> La fiorentina è tornata in Europa dopo anni. A giudicare dai discorsi che vengono fatti qui sopra, i risultati sul campo hanno parlato


E noi abbiamo vinto uno scudetto dopo 11 anni!!!
Io boh davvero ormai la situazione è diventata insostenibile.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Dammi retta, se vuoi ti faccio parlare coi miei amici fiorentini...
> Prova a dirgli che invidi Rocco poi vediamo che ti rispondono.
> Davvero ragazzi. Siete talmente accecati dalla situazione che non vi rendete conto di cosa dite.
> 
> ...



Se c'è una tifoseria da radere al suolo con il lanciafiamme è proprio la viola.

Tu ti fidi del loro giudizio? Amico, non mi sembra il caso di credere a una sola parola di questi contadini arretrati.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Se c'è una tifoseria da radere al suolo con il lanciafiamme è proprio la viola.
> 
> Tu ti fidi del loro giudizio? Amico, non mi sembra il caso di credere a una sola parola di questi contadini arretrati.


Io ve lo darei Commisso un paio di stagioni, così solo per godermi lo spettacolo.
Non fosse che pure io mi dovrei sorbire quel pagliaccio falso e bugiardo nel mio Milan.


----------



## Raryof (23 Giugno 2022)

La sensazione è che quando si muoverà il Milan ci sarà da ridere, in un modo o nell'altro.
Jovic è il classico giocatorino che si è sgonfiato subito e su cui Galliani si sarebbe fiondato, il suo livello di gioco, per dire, da noi non gli basterebbe nemmeno per giocare in coppa Italia.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Io ve lo darei Commisso un paio di stagioni, così solo per godermi lo spettacolo.
> Non fosse che pure io mi dovrei sorbire quel pagliaccio falso e bugiardo nel mio Milan.



Non mi sembra di essere messo molto meglio, onestamente. Se devo inchinarmi a Elliott solo per lo scudetto, non ci siamo proprio. Almeno con Commisso sapevi con chi prendertela. Qui da noi, al solito, son tutti innocenti, nessuno ha colpa.

Tu parli di 90 milioni volatilizzati, magari mi sai dire che fine stanno facendo premi scudetto, qualificazioni e risparmi sugli stipendi da ormai 2 anni.

E Commisso sta spingendo molto per la cittadella, che poi gli metta i bastoni tra le ruote la solita mafia PD fiorentina dello schiavetto di Renzi, era prevedibile.


----------



## folletto (23 Giugno 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Qualsiasi squadra si rinforza tranne l'_AC C'è tempo_


Sei un po’ troppo cattivo ma l’AC C’è tempo è troppo bella


----------



## Milanoide (23 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Se c'è una tifoseria da radere al suolo con il lanciafiamme è proprio la viola.
> 
> Tu ti fidi del loro giudizio? Amico, non mi sembra il caso di credere a una sola parola di questi contadini arretrati.


Ah, ah, ah!
Conoscendo quegli ambienti dal punto di vista politico e sportivo, anche se sono fermo a decenni fa, immaginavo che tu lo soffrissi di brutto. 
Io addirittura ero simpatizzante Viola come seconda squadra, ma dopo quello che ci è capitato su quel campo negli ultimi 10 anni sono virato altrove.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Dammi retta, se vuoi ti faccio parlare coi miei amici fiorentini...
> Prova a dirgli che invidi Rocco poi vediamo che ti rispondono.
> Davvero ragazzi. Siete talmente accecati dalla situazione che non vi rendete conto di cosa dite.
> 
> ...


Nico Gonzalez, Ikonè, Cabral, Duncan non è che son costati poco. Poi a ognuno la propria dimensione, ma non mi pare che non stia investendo, anzi. 
Poi dipende anche dalle capacità dei tuoi dirigenti.. io parlo di risorse immesse in proporzione alle possibilità della Fiorentina, in questo caso a Commisso non gli si può rimproverare molto. Poi certo esce Vlahovic e non è che può prenderne 5 di giocatori, si sa come funziona il bilancio. 
Dici che Leao e Theo giocherebbero altrove, ma scusa dove gioca Kessiè ora? Che poi aspettiamo perché il calciomercato ancora non è finito, voglio vedere coi miei occhi il rinnovo a Leao. Oltre al fatto che grazie a sti spilorci di Idiott e Gazza Glabra abbiamo problemi anche col rinnovo di Bennacer... Vediamo, perché ora alcuni giocatori nostri son sbocciati e potrebbero essere appetibili a grandi squadre, verifichiamo cosa succederà.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sempre pensato.
> 
> Ma detto a bassa voce o non detto per niente, perché vedevo che era reputato come un pezzente incompetente. Devo essere onesto, non ho portato avanti l'idea come in altri casi, avevo un po' di vergogna di passare da idiota.
> 
> ...


Sí capisco, perché sembra poco credibile con i suoi modi ma i denari li ha messi. Son convinto che con lui non saremmo stati così attendisti sul calciomercato. Certo ha i suoi difetti, ma meglio Commisso che un fondo speculativo.


----------



## uolfetto (23 Giugno 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> L’ultima stagione decente di questo è datata 2019 quando giocava in Germania.
> Poi solo flop.
> 
> ma mi tocca leggere di acquisto pazzesco.
> Realtà parallela


A Gennaio con Ikone e Cabral + Piatek avevano messo la freccia per sorpassarci entro fine campionato secondo molti che adesso fanno finta di niente. A me comunque Ikone, Cabral (e pure Jovic) non dispiacciono affatto, sono tre buoni prospetti. Piatek invece no eh.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta TMW, è fatta per Jovic alla Fiorentina che si chiuderà nelle prossime 48 ore. Si tratta di prestito, lo stipendio di 5 mln sarà pagato per metà dal Real Madrid.


Va bene tutto ma rimpiangere Commisso e Jovic che non gioca da 3 anni è grottesco. Che bello d’altronde vendere un giocatore a oltre 70 e spenderne solo 20/25 per tale Cabral e Ikone. Non riscattando Torreira, per sostituirlo con Mandragora.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sí capisco, perché sembra poco credibile con i suoi modi ma i denari li ha messi. Son convinto che con lui non saremmo stati così attendisti sul calciomercato. Certo ha i suoi difetti, ma meglio Commisso che un fondo speculativo.



Certo che ha difetti, nessuno dice che è l'ideale, come sicuramente altri ti metteranno in bocca.

Per me la cosa fondamentale era la sicurezza di essere in mano a qualcuno tangibile, da toccare e da insultare. Qualcuno che ha un portafogli, magari mezzo vuoto, qualcuno che non ha bisogno di mettere su scatole finanziarie una dentro l'altra per nascondere chissà cosa.

Con Elliott io non dormirò mai tranquillo. Mai.


----------



## Gas (23 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> E noi abbiamo vinto uno scudetto dopo 11 anni!!!
> Io boh davvero ormai la situazione è diventata insostenibile.



_grazie a Maldini, Massara, Pioli, non perché la proprietà abbia supportato più di quanto avrebbe fatto Commisso_


----------



## Giofa (23 Giugno 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> La fiorentina è tornata in Europa dopo anni. A giudicare dai discorsi che vengono fatti qui sopra, i risultati sul campo hanno parlato


Dicendo questo ti dai un po' la zappa sui piedi...noi siamo campioni d'Italia


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Giugno 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Qualsiasi squadra si rinforza tranne l'_AC C'è tempo_



Eh beh,non lo sai che fino a 1° luglio non si può fare calciomercato ?
Tutti questi acquisti (delle altre squadre) sono acquisti immaginari.....come lo saranno i nostri prima e dopo il 1° luglio


----------



## Gunnar67 (23 Giugno 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> *Colpo clamoroso per la Fiorentina.*
> 
> E se ci aggiungiamo Ederson all’Atalanta e Lukaku all’Inter direi che è un mercato (degli altri) partito scoppiettante nelle posizioni di vertice.


Ma dai, questo qui é *fi-ni-to*.


----------



## Djici (23 Giugno 2022)

Gas ha scritto:


> _grazie a Maldini, Massara, Pioli, non perché la proprietà abbia supportato più di quanto avrebbe fatto Commisso_


Come al solito, mischiano tutto : denaro della proprietà e competenza dei dirigenti.
Non capiscono che sono 2 cose diverse. E che ogni squadra top abbia bisogno di entrambe le cose. Una non esclude l'altra.


----------



## ILMAGO (23 Giugno 2022)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Ma dai, questo qui é *fi-ni-to*.


Vedremo. Secondo me rispetto a Cabral e Piatek è 8 galassie meglio. Però si, è una scommessa. Ma per la Fiorentina (dimensione conference league) è un gran colpo secondo me. Girano ancora con Saponara eh.


----------



## Garrincha (23 Giugno 2022)

Se il Milan avesse preso il giocatore in prestito secco con stipendio pagato ci sarebbe stata la fila di indiniati che il Milan non è la succursale di nessuno, non si crescono i giocatori per le altre,ecc... Per me sarebbe stata una buona operazione però non indigniamoci a targhe alterne


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Dammi retta, se vuoi ti faccio parlare coi miei amici fiorentini...
> Prova a dirgli che invidi Rocco poi vediamo che ti rispondono.
> Davvero ragazzi. Siete talmente accecati dalla situazione che non vi rendete conto di cosa dite.
> 
> ...


basta vedere il bilancio della fiorentina, cosa dice? o meglio cosa dirà?
e i vecchi bilanci che dicono?


----------



## Nomaduk (23 Giugno 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Colpo clamoroso per la Fiorentina.
> 
> E se ci aggiungiamo Ederson all’Atalanta e Lukaku all’Inter direi che è un mercato (degli altri) partito scoppiettante nelle posizioni di vertice.



Quando dicevo occhio al quarto posto 1 mese fa mi davano del matto. L'anno prossimo se vuoi arrivare in champions devi giocare per lo scudetto ed è lo stesso pensiero di maldini.

Juventus
Inter
Fiorentina
Atalanta
Roma 
Lazio.

Tutte in un modo o nell'altro si rinforzeranno. Tutte avranno allenatore al secondo anno quindi faranno meno errori. Dunque ridico occhio...


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta TMW, è fatta per Jovic alla Fiorentina che si chiuderà nelle prossime 48 ore. Si tratta di prestito, lo stipendio di 5 mln sarà pagato per metà dal Real Madrid.


ma per fortuna che il mercato è chiuso ahahahaha.

a parte questo jovic mi ha sempre fatto abbastanza defecare. fin da quando era il feticcio del forum e io dicevo che a correre sembrava un papero. non so se sia meglio di piatek, ma costa neanche tanto quindi è una scommessa che ci sta per la fiorentina...
comunque i feticci del forum son buchi nell'acqua matematici e quest'anno c'è CDK. non lo conosco molto ma vedremo...


----------



## livestrong (23 Giugno 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Dicendo questo ti dai un po' la zappa sui piedi...noi siamo campioni d'Italia


Quel che volevo dire è proprio questo: volgere lo sguardo al passato non è mai utile. Vincere è bello, ma immediatamente dopo tocca guardare SUBITO avanti secondo me


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Giugno 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> L’ultima stagione decente di questo è datata 2019 quando giocava in Germania.
> Poi solo flop.
> 
> ma mi tocca leggere di acquisto pazzesco.
> Realtà parallela


Ah ecco.. Pensavo di essere l'unico che era stranito da questi entusiasmi per un bidone parcheggiato in panchina da anni..


----------



## el_gaucho (24 Giugno 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Quando dicevo occhio al quarto posto 1 mese fa mi davano del matto. L'anno prossimo se vuoi arrivare in champions devi giocare per lo scudetto ed è lo stesso pensiero di maldini.
> 
> Juventus
> Inter
> ...


Io invece ricordo quando lo dicevano l’anno scorso con la Juve che aveva Allegri e avrebbe vinto in carrozza, l’Inter del genio Marotta aveva pure migliorato, il Napoli con Spalletti che è Champions League sicura e le Romane con i guru della panchina Sarri e Mourinho. poi non dimentichiamo l’Atalanta di Gasperini. Tutte di si erano rinforzate e noi abbiamo comprato messias. Settimo posto assicurato.


----------



## el_gaucho (24 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Certo. Con Commisso Leao e Theo giocherebbero nella Juve da un pezzo.
> 
> Ora va tutto bene ma invidiare pure Rocco va oltre il ridicolo onestamente.
> 
> A Firenze lo brucerebbero il piazza come Savonarola.


Sarebbe bello rileggere le discussioni di quando Jovic era accostato al Milan, perché io mi ricordo dei commenti sdegnati per uno che ha fatto solo una stagione buona in Bundesliga. Adesso che lo compra Rocco il magnifico, Jovic è diventato un top.

non succederà, ma se il Milan per sbaglio iniziasse ad acqistare Botman, Sanches, De Ketelere o chi per lui, cosa lèggeremo dopo le sentenze che sono state emesse al 23 Giugno?


----------



## Nomaduk (24 Giugno 2022)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Io invece ricordo quando lo dicevano l’anno scorso con la Juve che aveva Allegri e avrebbe vinto in carrozza, l’Inter del genio Marotta aveva pure migliorato, il Napoli con Spalletti che è Champions League sicura e le Romane con i guru della panchina Sarri e Mourinho. poi non dimentichiamo l’Atalanta di Gasperini. Tutte di si erano rinforzate e noi abbiamo comprato messias. Settimo posto assicurato.


il prossimo anno sarà diverso. l'anno scorso le melme si sono suicidate, l'atalanta ha puntato sulla champions, le romane avevano gli allenatori al primo anno con squadre tutte da ricostruire secondo le loro tattiche. la juve è da 2 anni una squadraccia. con pogba e qualche altro puntello sarà molto diverso. allegri a parte l'ultimo anno da noi fece buoni risultati con i fichi secchi. la fiorentina già quest'anno è andata molto forte con i puntelli che faranno si giocheranno la champions avendo solo una partita a settimana.

i nostri giocatori saranno un pò meno affamati avendo vinto. bisogna mettere dentro freschezza, talento e sopratutto gol...


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Giugno 2022)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Sarebbe bello rileggere le discussioni di quando Jovic era accostato al Milan, perché io mi ricordo dei commenti sdegnati per uno che ha fatto solo una stagione buona in Bundesliga. Adesso che lo compra Rocco il magnifico, Jovic è diventato un top.
> 
> non succederà, ma se il Milan per sbaglio iniziasse ad acqistare Botman, Sanches, De Ketelere o chi per lui, cosa lèggeremo dopo le sentenze che sono state emesse al 23 Giugno?


Ormai mi aspetto di tutto anche che venga rimpianto il Piccione perché acquista Pinamonti guarda...


----------



## el_gaucho (24 Giugno 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> il prossimo anno sarà diverso. l'anno scorso le melme si sono suicidate, l'atalanta ha puntato sulla champions, le romane avevano gli allenatori al primo anno con squadre tutte da ricostruire secondo le loro tattiche. la juve è da 2 anni una squadraccia. con pogba e qualche altro puntello sarà molto diverso. allegri a parte l'ultimo anno da noi fece buoni risultati con i fichi secchi. la fiorentina già quest'anno è andata molto forte con i puntelli che faranno si giocheranno la champions avendo solo una partita a settimana.
> 
> i nostri giocatori saranno un pò meno affamati avendo vinto. bisogna mettere dentro freschezza, talento e sopratutto gol...


quindi anche l’anno prossimo come si diceva nel 2021 e nel 2022 arriviamo settimi se va bene.


----------



## SanGigio (24 Giugno 2022)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Ma dai, questo qui é *fi-ni-to*.


Ma mi spiegate come fa ad essere finito un ragazzo nato nel dicembre del 97? No perché mi sento tirato in causa essendo di Maggio 98 ahah


----------



## Dexter (24 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta TMW, è fatta per Jovic alla Fiorentina che si chiuderà nelle prossime 48 ore. Si tratta di prestito, lo stipendio di 5 mln sarà pagato per metà dal Real Madrid.


Commisso é ridicolo, Jovic mezzo finito, ma non capisco i paragoni con la nostra situazione. Parliamo della Florentia Viola, che si giocava l'anno scorso la permanenza in Serie A alla penultima giornata (se non erro). Buon colpo, vediamo se Origi farà meglio.....


----------



## sunburn (24 Giugno 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Commisso é ridicolo, Jovic mezzo finito, ma non capisco i paragoni con la nostra situazione. Parliamo della Florentia Viola, che si giocava l'anno scorso la permanenza in Serie A alla penultima giornata (se non erro). Buon colpo, vediamo se Origi farà meglio.....


Oddio, “ridicolo”… Fa uscite un po’ pittoresche, ma è pur sempre il fondatore di una delle più importanti aziende fornitrici di TV via cavo degli USA e ha messo su un patrimonio tra gli 8 e i 9 miliardi. Con la Fiorentina sta investendo sia per aumentare i ricavi attraverso sponsorizzazioni(la Fiorentina è la seconda in Italia per ricavi da sponsor sulla maglia) sia nelle infrastrutture sportive del club.

Quanto a Jovic, ha le qualità per far bene e le condizioni mi sembrano molto buone per la Fiorentina. Io son curioso di vederlo giocare in Italia.


----------



## bmb (24 Giugno 2022)

5 pagine di commenti per Jovic.

Poi non ci lamentiamo se ci paragonano al Lanciano, quando i primi a sentirci il Lanciano siamo noi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Giugno 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> 5 pagine di commenti per Jovic.
> 
> Poi non ci lamentiamo se ci paragonano al Lanciano, quando i primi a sentirci il Lanciano siamo noi.


Nella maggior parte dei commenti non si rimpiange Jovic... Semplicemente si raffronta l'impegno di Commisso con quello di Elliott. Le risorse di Commisso insieme al fatturato del Milan ci avrebbero dato una mano ulteriore. Per intenderci Cardinale ha 1/10 delle risorse di Commisso, fate voi.


----------



## bmb (24 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Nella maggior parte dei commenti non si rimpiange Jovic... Semplicemente si raffronta l'impegno di Commisso con quello di Elliott. Le risorse di Commisso insieme al fatturato del Milan ci avrebbero dato una mano ulteriore. Per intenderci Cardinale ha 1/10 delle risorse di Commisso, fate voi.


E come le spieghi le cessioni di Chiesa e Vlahovic? Se Mr. OK avesse tutte queste risorse ormai sarebbe in lotta per lo scudetto da un paio d'anni.


----------



## Dexter (24 Giugno 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Oddio, “ridicolo”… Fa uscite un po’ pittoresche, ma è pur sempre il fondatore di una delle più importanti aziende fornitrici di TV via cavo degli USA e ha messo su un patrimonio tra gli 8 e i 9 miliardi. Con la Fiorentina sta investendo sia per aumentare i ricavi attraverso sponsorizzazioni(la Fiorentina è la seconda in Italia per ricavi da sponsor sulla maglia) sia nelle infrastrutture sportive del club.
> 
> Quanto a Jovic, ha le qualità per far bene e le condizioni mi sembrano molto buone per la Fiorentina. Io son curioso di vederlo giocare in Italia.


Era per fare un po' l'eco di altri messaggi, lo scambierei con Redbird domani...


----------



## peo74 (24 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta TMW, è fatta per Jovic alla Fiorentina che si chiuderà nelle prossime 48 ore. Si tratta di prestito, lo stipendio di 5 mln sarà pagato per metà dal Real Madrid.


Sarò strano io ma questo Jovic non mi ha mai fatto impazzire


----------



## kekkopot (24 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma per fortuna che il mercato è chiuso ahahahaha.
> 
> a parte questo jovic mi ha sempre fatto abbastanza defecare. fin da quando era il feticcio del forum e io dicevo che a correre sembrava un papero. non so se sia meglio di piatek, ma costa neanche tanto quindi è una scommessa che ci sta per la fiorentina...
> comunque i feticci del forum son buchi nell'acqua matematici e quest'anno c'è CDK. non lo conosco molto ma vedremo...


Ricordi Clasie?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Giugno 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> E come le spieghi le cessioni di Chiesa e Vlahovic? Se Mr. OK avesse tutte queste risorse ormai sarebbe in lotta per lo scudetto da un paio d'anni.


La Fiorentina ha fatturato che non può competere con quello del Milan... E con Commisso il fatturato ha subito un incremento. Se il Milan ogni anno avesse avuto 30 o 40 mln di euro in più da sponsor sai cosa avrebbe potuto fare nonostante i tagli al monte ingaggi operati da Elliott? Prendere quei due giocatori importanti all'anno che puntualmente qui al Milan non arrivano. Taglio dei costi e aumento delle risorse erano due aspetti da far coesistere contestualmente... Invece Elliott guarda solo al primo punto.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Giugno 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> 5 pagine di commenti per Jovic.
> 
> Poi non ci lamentiamo se ci paragonano al Lanciano, quando i primi a sentirci il Lanciano siamo noi.


Fanno bene a percularci. Tafazzoni eravamo e tafazzoni siamo rimasti.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta TMW, è fatta per Jovic alla Fiorentina che si chiuderà nelle prossime 48 ore. Si tratta di prestito, lo stipendio di 5 mln sarà pagato per metà dal Real Madrid.


.


----------



## Nevergiveup (24 Giugno 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Quando dicevo occhio al quarto posto 1 mese fa mi davano del matto. L'anno prossimo se vuoi arrivare in champions devi giocare per lo scudetto ed è lo stesso pensiero di maldini.
> 
> Juventus
> Inter
> ...


Sensazioni che avevamo anche a inizio degli ultimi due campionati per non parlare poi del funerale AC Milan consumato in seguito al non mercato di gennaio 2022... ma ci sta, gli ultimi 10 anni hanno demolito la fiducia del tifoso rossonero nel pre-stagione, c'è sempre quel terrore celato di tornare una realtà da 6-7 posto.

Paradossalmente la stagione iniziata con sensazioni di competitività più alte è stata quella del mercato mirabelliano e abbiam visto com'è finita, fortunatamente non si fa calcio con le figurine e soprattutto per la classifica finale parla il campo e non la buona stampa.


----------



## uolfetto (24 Giugno 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> E come le spieghi le cessioni di Chiesa e Vlahovic? Se Mr. OK avesse tutte queste risorse ormai sarebbe in lotta per lo scudetto da un paio d'anni.


In pratica come se noi avessimo venduto Leao e Theo dopo 1 anno. Ma io ancora mi ricordo quando a gennaio cercavo di spiegare che fuori Vlahovic e dentro Cabral+Piatek era un indebolimento. Niente da fare, ormai la Fiorentina aveva messo la freccia ed era in corsia di sorpasso.


----------



## bmb (24 Giugno 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> In pratica come se noi avessimo venduto Leao e Theo dopo 1 anno. Ma io ancora mi ricordo quando a gennaio cercavo di spiegare che fuori Vlahovic e dentro Cabral+Piatek era un indebolimento. Niente da fare, ormai la Fiorentina aveva messo la freccia ed era in corsia di sorpasso.


Vedrai che ci arriveranno davanti come negli ultimi 45 anni.


----------



## uolfetto (24 Giugno 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Vedrai che ci arriveranno davanti come negli ultimi 45 anni.


Gli è andata bene che si sono ritrovati quasi per caso con Italiano che probabilmente è un allenatore veramente buono. In più è vero che Commisso pompa soldi suoi con la sponsorizzazione. Avranno anche lo stadio comunale ristrutturato a nuovo con fondi pubblici. Quindi tutto sommato io li vedo in crescita con un buon potenziale futuro. Ma da qui ad invidiare la Fiorentina ce ne passa ancora tanta di strada eh.


----------



## Giofa (24 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Nella maggior parte dei commenti non si rimpiange Jovic... Semplicemente si raffronta l'impegno di Commisso con quello di Elliott. Le risorse di Commisso insieme al fatturato del Milan ci avrebbero dato una mano ulteriore. Per intenderci Cardinale ha 1/10 delle risorse di Commisso, fate voi.


Il patrimonio di Cardinale conta zero. E' come se io mi preoccupassi per il mio stipendio perchè l'amministratore delegato della mia azienda avesse il conto in rosso.
Cardinale potrà pure essere un buco nell'acqua, ma le sue risorse non contano nulla essendo a capo di un fondo d'investimento


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Giugno 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Il patrimonio di Cardinale conta zero. E' come se io mi preoccupassi per il mio stipendio perchè l'amministratore delegato della mia azienda avesse il conto in rosso.
> Cardinale potrà pure essere un buco nell'acqua, ma le sue risorse non contano nulla essendo a capo di un fondo d'investimento


Sempre questi discorsi. Mi vuoi dire forse che le squadre che partivano da un fatturato basso e in svantaggio rispetto ad altre grandi squadre sono riuscite a colmare il gap non tramite le risorse immesse dai proprietari? Senza citare City e PSG, prendiamo come esempio il Chelsea... United e Liverpool erano già grandi realtà.
Se non c'entra niente come sostieni, allora dobbiamo aspettarci grandi investimenti da Cardinale. Visto che dici che "non conta niente il patrimonio del proprietario". Conta, invece, eccome se conta e i fatti riguardanti le squadre citate non mi danno ragione, di più.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Giugno 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Vedrai che ci arriveranno davanti come negli ultimi 45 anni.





uolfetto ha scritto:


> Gli è andata bene che si sono ritrovati quasi per caso con Italiano che probabilmente è un allenatore veramente buono. In più è vero che Commisso pompa soldi suoi con la sponsorizzazione. Avranno anche lo stadio comunale ristrutturato a nuovo con fondi pubblici. Quindi tutto sommato io li vedo in crescita con un buon potenziale futuro. Ma da qui ad invidiare la Fiorentina ce ne passa ancora tanta di strada eh.



Non stiamo mettendo Commisso su un piedistallo, e nessuno invidia la viola, anzi.

Però nemmeno Elliott sta un piedistallo, e Mr. OK non sembra proprio il bandito descritto. A mio parere sembra un po' più coinvolto.

Per le cessioni importanti, secondo me ha fatto bene. A me i giocatori con il mal di pancia non piacciono, e inoltre almeno lui ha raccattato qualcosa, noi ne abbiamo persi tre a zero, anche se per due di loro avrei pagato io di persona per cacciarli.

Con una società come la viola è difficile imbastire un progetto e mantenere i campioni che inevitabilmente guardano ad altro, non sono cose che si fanno in pochi anni sempre se hai in mente questo progetto. Noi non stiamo messi tanto meglio, ci tocca triplicare gli stipendi, anche se per una buona ragione.

Ovviamente siamo tutti contenti per lo scudetto, e in merito alla freccia di sorpasso, trovo difficile credere che sia stato tutto pianificato e previsto da Elliott. Io continuo a pensare sia stata un'impresa epocale non esattamente in agenda, merito solo della parte sportiva e dei ragazzi. Come ben esplicitato da tutto il quartier generale del Milan.

Parere mio. Non per polemica ma per spiegare il sentimento personale.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Giugno 2022)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Sarebbe bello rileggere le discussioni di quando Jovic era accostato al Milan, perché io mi ricordo dei commenti sdegnati per uno che ha fatto solo una stagione buona in Bundesliga. Adesso che lo compra Rocco il magnifico, Jovic è diventato un top.
> 
> non succederà, ma se il Milan per sbaglio iniziasse ad acqistare Botman, Sanches, De Ketelere o chi per lui, cosa lèggeremo dopo le sentenze che sono state emesse al 23 Giugno?


no dai ricordi male era un feticcio totale del forum...


----------



## CS10 (24 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> no dai ricordi male era un feticcio totale del forum...


Anche io ricordo negli ultimi due anni commenti poco lusinghieri...
Era un feticcio ai tempi dell'Eintracht e dopo il primo anno al Real.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ormai mi aspetto di tutto anche che venga rimpianto il Piccione perché acquista Pinamonti guarda...


comunque ho controllato, la fiorentina è sotto coi bilanci da quando c'è commisso di 40-50M totali, nonostante lui pompi molti soldi con mediacom.

quindi non so di cosa si lamentino i tifosi sul piano finanziario, è molto meglio dei nostri.
sul piano sportivo ha ottenuto miglioramenti grossi.
non capisco sinceramente.


----------



## Giofa (24 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sempre questi discorsi. Mi vuoi dire forse che le squadre che partivano da un fatturato basso e in svantaggio rispetto ad altre grandi squadre sono riuscite a colmare il gap non tramite le risorse immesse dai proprietari? Senza citare City e PSG, prendiamo come esempio il Chelsea... United e Liverpool erano già grandi realtà.
> Se non c'entra niente come sostieni, allora dobbiamo aspettarci grandi investimenti da Cardinale. Visto che dici che "non conta niente il patrimonio del proprietario". Conta, invece, eccome se conta e i fatti riguardanti le squadre citate non mi danno ragione, di più.


Perdonami ma a me sembra piuttosto banale come ragionamento (quindi probabilmente sono io che sto prendendo un granchio).
Io (Cardinale) posso essere uno spiantato ma non compro il Milan con i miei soldi ma lo compro gestendo soldi che voi (Tu, SoloMVB Zenos e altri  ) mi avete dato in gestione, questo ammontare di denari è ciò che conta, non quanto io abbia a livello personale.
Quindi mi sembra evidente che se le cose andranno male sarà colpa vostra   

Tornando seri un attimo, City e PSG fanno la voce grossa perchè hanno degli stati alle spalle, non tanto perchè sono immensamente ricchi i proprietari. 
Il Chelsea, con le dovute proporzioni, rientra nel caso Commisso. Quindi la critica può essere che si preferisca un proprietario singolo a un fondo, ma ripeto quanti soldi ha Cardinale per me non conta nulla.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Giugno 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Perdonami ma a me sembra piuttosto banale come ragionamento (quindi probabilmente sono io che sto prendendo un granchio).
> Io (Cardinale) posso essere uno spiantato ma non compro il Milan con i miei soldi ma lo compro gestendo soldi che voi (Tu, SoloMVB Zenos e altri  ) mi avete dato in gestione, questo ammontare di denari è ciò che conta, non quanto io abbia a livello personale.
> Quindi mi sembra evidente che se le cose andranno male sarà colpa vostra


Sì capisco, ma ugualmente il fondo redbird è di Cardinale e non ha grandi risorse. Poi ripeto, ognuno creda quel che vuole, ma un conto è essere acquistato da un fondo speculativo che vuol fare utili sul milan, un conto è avere un proprietario o un gruppo solido alle spalle. Persino Elliott è più solido di Redbird, ecco perchè io ho sempre detto che forse Redbird sarebbe stato meglio come partner che come proprietario vero e proprio. 
Io sto vedendo una sessione di mercato imbarazzante, con prospettive pessime che ogni giorno che passa non vengono mai smentite dai fatti. Le competenze sono una cosa e i soldi un'altra e Redbird forse ha le prime, ma i secondi al momento non si vedono. Possibile che l'accordo con Elliott non prevedeva già delle risorse ben distribuite per il calciomercato? Boh...


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> comunque ho controllato, la fiorentina è sotto coi bilanci da quando c'è commisso di 40-50M totali, nonostante lui pompi molti soldi con mediacom.
> 
> quindi non so di cosa si lamentino i tifosi sul piano finanziario, è molto meglio dei nostri.
> sul piano sportivo ha ottenuto miglioramenti grossi.
> non capisco sinceramente.


I motivi sono un'infinità guarda. Dalle cessioni alla Juve, ai riscatti non fatti, ai tantissimi bidoni acquistati. Fondamentalmente ha fatto solo una cosa giusta: prendere il miglior allenatore, un fenomeno davvero. Cosa che fa apparire tutto migliore di quello che è.

Riguardo ai bilanci, in realtà ci sta mettendo molto meno dei Della Valle, rispetto ai quali si è presentato come il miliardario che avrebbe fatto chissà cosa.

Comunque se ti va ti faccio parlare coi miei amici ti spiegano meglio. A Firenze potessero lo butterebbero nell'Arno Commisso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> I motivi sono un'infinità guarda. Dalle cessioni alla Juve, ai riscatti non fatti, ai tantissimi bidoni acquistati. Fondamentalmente ha fatto solo una cosa giusta: prendere il miglior allenatore, un fenomeno davvero. Cosa che fa apparire tutto migliore di quello che è.
> 
> Riguardo ai bilanci, in realtà ci sta mettendo molto meno dei Della Valle, rispetto ai quali si è presentato come il miliardario che avrebbe fatto chissà cosa.
> 
> Comunque se ti va ti faccio parlare coi miei amici ti spiegano meglio. A Firenze potessero lo butterebbero nell'Arno Commisso.


capisco, però in quanto a soldi smenati è meglio lui di elliot, andrebbe apprezzato. sbagliare gli acquisti teoricamente non sarebbe neanche colpa sua ma del ds. l'allenatore lo ha azzeccato e quello è stra importante, c'èè da dire che era andato su gattuso.....

poteva evitare di vendere ai ladri, ma fondamentalmente, mio parere, gli ha tirato 2 inculate.
non puoi pagare quei giocatori 70 e 90M. 160M totali quando ne valgono 100 dai...

della valle pensavo non mettesse un euro, comunque sono in europa dopo anni. non li capisco.


----------



## uolfetto (24 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non stiamo mettendo Commisso su un piedistallo, e nessuno invidia la viola, anzi.
> 
> Però nemmeno Elliott sta un piedistallo, e Mr. OK non sembra proprio il bandito descritto. A mio parere sembra un po' più coinvolto.
> 
> ...


Ovviamente vincere lo scudetto con la Fiorentina sarebbe una impresa epocale. Non a caso noi siamo il Milan e quella è la Fiorentina. Quindi come dici tu non è nemmeno giusto paragonare quello che possiamo fare noi e quello che può fare la Fiorentina. Però continuo a pensare che piangere a gennaio perchè la Fiorentina ci stava sorpassando (Fiorentina indebolita dal mercato per di piú mentre il nostro era zero) fosse ridicolo. E direi che dopo i fatti lo hanno dimostrato. Io a volte sono anche critico come ad esempio in questa fase su Maldini ecc
ma chi scade nel ridicolo secondo me fa perdere anche forza alle critiche sensate.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Giugno 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Ovviamente vincere lo scudetto con la Fiorentina sarebbe una impresa epocale. Non a caso noi siamo il Milan e quella è la Fiorentina. Quindi come dici tu non è nemmeno giusto paragonare quello che possiamo fare noi e quello che può fare la Fiorentina. Però continuo a pensare che piangere a gennaio perchè la Fiorentina ci stava sorpassando (Fiorentina indebolita dal mercato per di piú mentre il nostro era zero) fosse ridicolo. E direi che dopo i fatti lo hanno dimostrato. Io a volte sono anche critico come ad esempio in questa fase su Maldini ecc
> ma chi scade nel ridicolo secondo me fa perdere anche forza alle critiche sensate.



Ma va bene.

In ogni caso non ero del partito del sorpasso. Lo spirito era solo quello di precisare bene che non si ritiene Commisso un presidente eccezionale, dando erroneamente la solita visione bianco/nero del paragone con Elliott.

Non lo ritengo un autentico impostore, magari è stravagante e un po' italo-ammerigano nei modi, ma sarei stato curioso di vederlo operare al Milan in confronto con Elliott, tutto qui. Questione che rimarrà ovviamente irrisolta.


----------

